

Cubes: A Pluggable Data Warehouse for Python - tenslisi
http://blog.databrewery.org/posts/cubes-1-0-released.html

======
fiatjaf
After reading the documentation I can say that this is a very misterious thing
for me.

------
lumpypua
This seems great! What is it?

